# Fifty Shades of Grey movie to feature a lot of Audis



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Audi of America today announced that the brand will be featured in Universal Pictures and Focus Features' upcoming film adaptation of the bestselling book from E L James, "Fifty Shades of Grey," which will be released on February 13, 2015.

With the sequels, "Fifty Shades Darker" and "Fifty Shades Freed," the books have become a global phenomenon since their release and sold more than 100 million copies worldwide in e-book and print-making it one of the biggest and fastest-selling book series ever. James prominently included Audi throughout her series of novels as the luxury car of choice for her characters Christian Grey and Anastasia Steele, making the brand a natural fit for this cultural phenomenon's film adaptation.

"We are happy to continue our strong partnership with the film industry with this highly-anticipated project, especially after already being part of the bestselling novel," said Giovanni Perosino, Head of Marketing Communication at AUDI AG.

"It was a natural fit for Audi to be a part of 'Fifty Shades of Grey' as it's brought to life in theaters," added Loren Angelo, Director of Marketing for Audi of America. "Audi is a brand that symbolizes performance, technology and modern design. The natural inclusion of our hottest models in this series illustrates how Audi has become truly synonymous with sophisticated luxury."

*Audi vehicles featured in the film include:*
- 2014 Audi R8 V10 Spyder quattro® S tronic 5.2L: A thrillseeker's dream, the R8 V10 Spyder quattro goes from zero to 60 mph in 3.4 seconds with the potential to reach a blistering top speed of up to 195 mph 
- 2013 Audi S8 quattro Tiptronic® 4.0L TFSI: Delivers the incomparable luxury of Audi's A8 flagship sedan combined with the unparalleled performance that defines the Audi brand 
- 2012 Audi Q7 3.0L TDI® quattro Tiptronic: With its impressive, carlike handling, the vehicle is functional and comfortable for drivers and passengers alike 
- 2013 Audi S7 quattro S tronic 4.0L TFSI: The five-door coupe is more than just striking in aesthetics. Its 4.0 liter engine delivers 420 horsepower, jumping from zero to 60 mph in only 4.5 seconds, providing performance and style 
- 2014 Audi A3 S tronic TFSI 1.8L 4-cylinder (EU specification): The new offering in the rapidly-growing entry premium market does not compromise when it comes to design, performance or technology


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Is S&M indicative of the Audi ownership experience?


----------

